# FS: planted 20 gallon 0bo



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

Havent been on here for a long while, I have for sale a well taken care of planted tank, with everything you could ever need. All items are around 1 year old

*Equipment*

Rimless 20 gallon water home
metal stand
fluval 205
fluval heater
florabase and ecco complete substrate

*Livestock*

lots of zebra shrimp
lots of cherry shrimp
3 panda cories

*Plants*

Tons of java fern
small anubias
sword plants of some kind
Plus a variety of other plants

pictures are located here

200$


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

Offers? ?


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Great looking tank! If you end up parting it out, I'll take some of the plants and the Panda Cories!


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

new price 275 obo! i want this gone! , ill consider any offer!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you using for lights ? are you dosing anything ?


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

single 18watt? 6700k bulb, no dosing no nothing all natural and very hardy setup!


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

Although a paint-ball co2 setup like your running, and dosing plan would do wonders for this setup!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Really nice! I am trying to resist the temptation.... BUMP for a great setup!


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

OBO! thats the key word here!


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

How long has the setup (as it currently is) been running?


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

ten months


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

anyone? Offers?


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

Price drop 200$


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

i would love the shrimps and the fluval 205 if you decided to part out at the end..


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

not parting livestock at the moment sorry


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

would be interested in some plants


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

let me if you are parting out the livestocks
I can take them all off your hand
thanks


----------



## ddpk (May 6, 2010)

Fixed the link to the craigslist ad with pictures, Thanks.


----------

